# Urgent - do we need to certify resume for ACS assessment



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

all comments are greatly appreciated....

Do I have to have my resume certified too when I submit for my ACS skill assessment?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No. Certification is for documents that are issued (i.e. degrees, certificates, copies of issued documents). A CV/Resume is a document you create yourself so certifying it does not really make it more authentic. 



Ling_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> all comments are greatly appreciated....
> 
> Do I have to have my resume certified too when I submit for my ACS skill assessment?


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

TQ....


----------



## missionPR (Sep 27, 2010)

For CV, its not required.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

missionPR said:


> For CV, its not required.


What about managers reference letter?


----------



## noorix (Oct 11, 2010)

CV does not need be certified. As such, you don't need to submit CV, its optional.
In my case, I did not submit a CV.

My ACS assessment was very quick though - 3 weeks.


----------



## maddy67135 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Noorix,

Could you please send me a format of the ACS Reference letter and also the list of documents to be sent with the application to my mail id (mazrkhan at gmail dot com)

Thanks in anticipation.

Cheers,


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

maddy67135 said:


> Hi Noorix,
> 
> Could you please send me a format of the ACS Reference letter and also the list of documents to be sent with the application to my mail id (mazrkhan at gmail dot com)
> 
> ...


Or you could try doing a search on this forum since this question has been asked and answered before


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

maddy67135 said:


> Hi Noorix,
> 
> Could you please send me a format of the ACS Reference letter and also the list of documents to be sent with the application to my mail id (mazrkhan at gmail dot com)
> 
> ...


Checklist
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf

Refer to page 12 below for template
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------

